# G4003G. Lock on the compound



## Dman1114 (Sep 8, 2014)

Is there a way to lock my compound so that while boring it doesn't move on me?

I ended up tightening up the Allen key on the side and it stiffened it up but. 

What are others doing?

Am I over looking something.   Maybe Im not setting it up properly???


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 8, 2014)

I am not familiar with that exact lathe, but normally the screw on the side is the lock, there should be one on both the compound and the cross slide.  The other thing you might do when boring is to rotate the compound parallel to the lathe centerline, that way the compound is loaded against it's leadscrew.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 8, 2014)

Even if you lock the gib with that set screw you would still be a le to move the cross slide if you crank on it. It should tighten the gib enough where it won't move when machining.

I have a similar lathe with the same type of lock in the same location. I never lock my cross slide because I can't anymore, it got covered by my DRO scale. I like to keep my gibs on the tight side & will readjust them if I need to machind something critical. I never had my cross slide move during heavy cuts. Maybe your gib is on the loose side, try tightening it. I do keep my compound slide locked whenever it's not needed.


----------



## Dman1114 (Sep 8, 2014)

Ok cool...    I locked it down with the gib....

And it worked just wasn't sure if there was a better way.  

My crosslide is good to go. Don't have any issues there


----------



## darkzero (Sep 8, 2014)

Sorry for some reason I didn't realize you were talking about the compound slide & my post was backwards but still relevent. Tighten the compound slide gib but not to the point where it locks it. Use only the set screw for that.


----------

